# Items for the committee meeting agenda.



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just had a chat with John H about the committee meetings and can members of the TTOC put items forward for the agenda. Seems members can so if I have this right then if members have anything they think should be discussed or have any ideas they want to put forward then perhaps they could submit them to be included in committee meeting agendas. However a guide as to what would be acceptable and not acceptable for submission would be considered. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## cookie (Mar 30, 2009)

I want to put forward all V6 owners have there names in Pink as there clearly not as good as the 1.8t


----------

